# Mixup on Recipe



## derunner (Feb 20, 2014)

I just mixed up 16 gallons of skeeterpee. Unfortunately, I had worked up the revised ingredient list based on 16 gallons and forgot to save half the yeast nutrient and yeast energizer to add later when it get to 1.050. I added the full amounts up front. Will this be an issue adding it all up front?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 21, 2014)

I personally dont think so - but then I have only made a couple of batches so far


----------



## derunner (Feb 21, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I personally dont think so - but then I have only made a couple of batches so far



Thanks Steve, hopefully it won't matter.


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 21, 2014)

I used to always add, before I knew better, all my nutrients at the beginning. It shouldn't cause problems.


----------



## derunner (Feb 21, 2014)

cmason1957 said:


> I used to always add, before I knew better, all my nutrients at the beginning. It shouldn't cause problems.



Thanks. Good to hear this.


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 21, 2014)

I used to add all the nutrient at the beginning up until I think it was last week when I was corrected. I'll have to wait a while now to see the difference


----------



## Arne (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't believe this will hurt a thing. Think I would add another maybe 1/4 dose when it gets down around 1.050 or so. Just gives it that little boost to help it finish out. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## derunner (Feb 26, 2014)

It has been fermenting well so far. yesterday it foamed over the top a bit, but I unplugged a couple brew belts and got it down to low 70's and have not had anymore overflows. it was 1.035 today. I hope it has enough nutrient/energizer to finish. Last time I made skeeterpee I did add more of these additives when it stalled at 1.050.


----------

